# any conventions



## DarkDragon X (Sep 10, 2009)

is there any in or near west CA any help would be nice ^_^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 10, 2009)

The only major convention in California is Califur.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 10, 2009)

do you know when it will start?


----------



## kayfox (Sep 10, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> The only major convention in California is Califur.



What about Further Confusion?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 11, 2009)

combine soldier said:


> do you know when it will start?



Click on the link I gave you. Come on, research really isn't that hard, I gave you the link.



> What about Further Confusion?



I knew there was another one, but couldn't remember. Furthur Confusion is also in Cali, yes.


----------



## DarkDragon X (Sep 11, 2009)

ok well thank you ^_^!


----------

